# Which is Better?...Long Hair or Puppy Cut?



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Sorry it's been awhile since I posted. I have been very busy and just have been lurking around when I have a chance. I just recently cut Mimi's hair for the first time. This is my first time cutting any of my dog's hair myself. What do you guys think? Do you guys think that she looks better with long hair or puppy cut hair?

Here are pictures of Mimi with puppy cut:






















































Here are some pictures of Mimi with long hair:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the puppy cut :wub: Her expressions come through so well  But I'd keep enough top for bows 


Really like that round table.... I want one for Grace!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh she is precious in a puppy cut! I love long hair on them too but she is just so cute in a puppy cut.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She's beautiful both ways but personally I really really love the puppy cut. It makes you want to hug and squeeze her, she's just so cute. :wub: By the way you did a great job!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The Puppy Cut is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love her puppy cut, her expressions really come through.. OMD so cute!
I miss mine in long coat but I do love them in a puppy cut,they love it too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I've always thought Mimi was a gorgeous little girl. ADORE her with her longer hair but there's just something about her face sweet little face in the puppy cut that I am loving! You did a great job!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear I was just wondering about you, Milo and Mimi today. I was looking at and old thread and saw pictures and thought they must be growing up.

Mimi looks adorable with the puppy cut. I love the way you did her muzzle. For fluffs and mommies I don't think there is an answer to "which is better?"
The puppy cut is so cute, easier to take care of and less taxing for the dog. But, when I saw Mimi with the long hair, I was just bowled over by her beauty.

I haven't decided yet if I will leave my MiMi's hair grow out to floor length or keep trimming it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love the puppy cut :wub: Her expressions come through so well  But I'd keep enough top for bows
> 
> 
> Really like that round table.... I want one for Grace!



I have that grooming table too. It was really too small for 7 pound MiMi, so DH made a new, bigger, rectangular platform for it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the puppy cut -- and, of course, the head tilt is my favorite.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I love her both ways, but that puppy cut is just adorable. How did she respond after you cut her?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She does look cute in both. But I favor the long hair she looks more elegant. I keep Zoe's hair long even though its a lot of work. Mimi looks beautiful no matter what.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love the puppy cut :wub: Her expressions come through so well  But I'd keep enough top for bows
> 
> Really like that round table.... I want one for Grace!


*Thank you. I would have loved to keep her top knot long but I can't keep anything on her hair without Milo pulling and biting on it. Her top knot became very short overtime because of that. Her hair was totally covering her eyes and she looked so shaggy so I decided to give her a puppy cut.

As for the grooming table, I love it! It kept her staying still and she didn't seem to mind being on it. She is a slightly under 4lbs and there was plenty of room for her to sit and stand.*



lilygirl said:


> Oh she is precious in a puppy cut! I love long hair on them too but she is just so cute in a puppy cut.


*Thank you. She looks sooooo tiny with this puppy cut and she spooks so different that I hunk for few minutes, Milo (my male Maltese) though she was a new bitch on the block and tried to court her!...lol*



pippersmom said:


> She's beautiful both ways but personally I really really love the puppy cut. It makes you want to hug and squeeze her, she's just so cute. :wub: By the way you did a great job!


*Thank you. It took me forever to cut her hair. I kept trying to even her hair out and ended up cutting her hair shorter and shorter. My initial intent wasn't to cut it this short! *



Snuggle's Mom said:


> The Puppy Cut is absolutely adorable!!!


*Thank you!*



michellerobison said:


> I love her puppy cut, her expressions really come through.. OMD so cute!
> I miss mine in long coat but I do love them in a puppy cut,they love it too!


*Thank you. I have toget used to seeing her in puppy cut. I am so used to her long hair that she doesn't seem like Mimi to me. But I'm sure I will be used to it soon enough especially I don't have to comb her hair daily and don't have to worry about dealing wih any matts! *



Bailey&Me said:


> I've always thought Mimi was a gorgeous little girl. ADORE her with her longer hair but there's just something about her face sweet little face in the puppy cut that I am loving! You did a great job!


*Thank you. The shortcut sure does bring out her adorable face! *



Sylie said:


> I swear I was just wondering about you, Milo and Mimi today. I was looking at and old thread and saw pictures and thought they must be growing up.
> 
> Mimi looks adorable with the puppy cut. I love the way you did her muzzle. For fluffs and mommies I don't think there is an answer to "which is better?"
> The puppy cut is so cute, easier to take care of and less taxing for the dog. But, when I saw Mimi with the long hair, I was just bowled over by her beauty.
> ...


*Awwwww...how sweet of you to think of us. I guess there must be some connection between us! We even named one of our dogs the same name!  I noticed that many Maltese lovers love long hair but the general public seems to live he puppy cut look. Either way, I looooooooove my furbabies!!!!! I just can't have get enough of them. They make my heart melt EV every time I think of them! *



Lacie's Mom said:


> I love the puppy cut -- and, of course, the head tilt is my favorite.


*Thank you!*



TLR said:


> I love her both ways, but that puppy cut is just adorable. How did she respond after you cut her?


*She was exhausted but was quite patient with an amateur like myself cutting her hair. This is her first haircut but I was pleasantly surprised at how well she behaved. I do trim her myself on a monthly basis in terms of her private area, her paws, plucking the ear hairs, etc so she is at least used to being groomed. After the haircut, she was scrunched up while she slept. Perhaps she was cold since I have the AC on all day for them. I still kept the AC on for them since Milo gets hot easily and I put Snuggies on her to keep her warm today. My fronds think that my furbabies are very lucky that I keep AC on all day for them. They said they want to live wih me so they can have AC on all day! *



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> She does look cute in both. But I favor the long hair she looks more elegant. I keep Zoe's hair long even though its a lot of work. Mimi looks beautiful no matter what.


*Thank you.*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love them both, but it really all depends on what you want, do you mind the grooming that comes with a dog in coat or do you like the ease of a shorter coat? You can always keep her topknot if you decide on the puppy cut.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She certainly is beautiful with her long coat but I just absolutely LOVE the puppy cut! I bet she likes it too! You did a very good job!


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

She can rock both looks. The puppy cut makes her look like a stuffed animal. Cuteness!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I really like them both, I can't decide. The long coat is so regal and beautiful and the puppy cut is so adorable and cute. Tough. Long coat in winter, puppy coat in summer?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I must say, I like the puppy cut best, she looks adorable :wub: :wub: what a great job you did. How on earth did you do such a good job on her face. I could be tempted to do it if I thought my result would be like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't decide either!!!! I think she is SO cute either way  :wub: :wub: :wub: You did a great job!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is beautiful in both cuts, but I'm partial to the puppy cut. Tooo cute!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I can't decide either!!!! I think she is SO cute either way  :wub: :wub: :wub: You did a great job!


I agree, she is PRECIOUS either way! Did you go to grooming school? I have never seen a better grooming job by someone who wasn't a groomer. Wish I could pay you to do Zooey!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Absolutely, Positively, Definitely, the puppy cut:wub:. That last picture of her in the puppy cut is so dang cute with that pose I just want to hug her through the screen. No, I just want to snatch her through the screen:chili:

By the way, your grooming job is excellent


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG, she's so gorgeous either way! Obviously she looks gorgeous in her long coat, but the puppy cut has to be much easier to maintain. And she's so beautiful she wears it very well. You did a great job! How did you cut her hair on her body? With clippers or scissors?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BOTH:chili::chili: I looked at the puppy cut photos and thought, that's it, has to be the cutest. Then I saw the full coat pix and thought "Oh maybe she's cutest in that." I think she looks amazing in either but if you're like me you'll love the puppy cut the most because it's so easy to care for.:chili:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> I love them both, but it really all depends on what you want, do you mind the grooming that comes with a dog in coat or do you like the ease of a shorter coat? You can always keep her topknot if you decide on the puppy cut.


*Thank you. Grooming her isn't too bad even with a long coat. I was just wondering what looked cuter. As for the top knot, Milo (my male Maltese) bites her hair off when it's in a top knot so she can't have one.  *



MoonDog said:


> She certainly is beautiful with her long coat but I just absolutely LOVE the puppy cut! I bet she likes it too! You did a very good job!


*Thank you.*



ThatBrunette said:


> She can rock both looks. The puppy cut makes her look like a stuffed animal. Cuteness!


*Thank You.*



LuvMyBoys said:


> I really like them both, I can't decide. The long coat is so regal and beautiful and the puppy cut is so adorable and cute. Tough. Long coat in winter, puppy coat in summer?


*Thank you.*



silverhaven said:


> I must say, I like the puppy cut best, she looks adorable :wub: :wub: what a great job you did. How on earth did you do such a good job on her face. I could be tempted to do it if I thought my result would be like that.:thumbsup:


*Thank you for the compliment. It took me forever to cut he hair since I never cut dog's hair before. She is pretty well behaved when I am cutting her hair so that helps. 

I feel that her hair is still not even and needs a touch up. My original intention wasn't to cut her hair so short but it got shorter and shorter when I tried to even it out. lol *



hoaloha said:


> I can't decide either!!!! I think she is SO cute either way  :wub: :wub: :wub: You did a great job!


*Thank you.*



chichi said:


> She is beautiful in both cuts, but I'm partial to the puppy cut. Tooo cute!!


*Thank you.*



zooeysmom said:


> I agree, she is PRECIOUS either way! Did you go to grooming school? I have never seen a better grooming job by someone who wasn't a groomer. Wish I could pay you to do Zooey!


*Wow, thank you for the compliment. I didn't attend any grooming school and never cut any dog's hair before this. I just looked at some cute puppy cut pictures and tried to make her look like them. *



lynda said:


> Absolutely, Positively, Definitely, the puppy cut:wub:. That last picture of her in the puppy cut is so dang cute with that pose I just want to hug her through the screen. No, I just want to snatch her through the screen:chili:
> 
> By the way, your grooming job is excellent


*Thank you.*



StevieB said:


> OMG, she's so gorgeous either way! Obviously she looks gorgeous in her long coat, but the puppy cut has to be much easier to maintain. And she's so beautiful she wears it very well. You did a great job! How did you cut her hair on her body? With clippers or scissors?


*Thank you. I used 1/2 inch clippers for the body.*



Snowbody said:


> BOTH:chili::chili: I looked at the puppy cut photos and thought, that's it, has to be the cutest. Then I saw the full coat pix and thought "Oh maybe she's cutest in that." I think she looks amazing in either but if you're like me you'll love the puppy cut the most because it's so easy to care for.:chili:


*Yea, puppy cut is definitely much easier to take care of. Once I get used to the puppy cut, I will cut Milo next.*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I can't decide. She looks adorable in both coats (long and puppy) :wub:

I love the hair cut that you gave her


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am partial to puppy cuts personally because I just can't maintain that long coat on Ozzie... plus I feel bad for him when it's 100 degrees outside!!!

but Mimi looks adorable both ways.. it really is a tough call!! you sure are talented!! wish I could cut Ozzie's hair instead of goign to the groomer's once a month....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear me, either way your baby is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And not only that, but you did an amazing job!!!! Honestly, oh heavens, she is just adorable!!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is just adorable either way but I am definitely a sucker for the puppy cut. She looks like a little toy. Squish. Squish.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> oh I can't decide. She looks adorable in both coats (long and puppy) :wub:
> 
> I love the hair cut that you gave her


*Thank you.*



CorkieYorkie said:


> I am partial to puppy cuts personally because I just can't maintain that long coat on Ozzie... plus I feel bad for him when it's 100 degrees outside!!!
> 
> but Mimi looks adorable both ways.. it really is a tough call!! you sure are talented!! wish I could cut Ozzie's hair instead of goign to the groomer's once a month....


*Thank you. I think getting two dogs professionally groomed every other month is too costly so I thought I try it myself. It wasn't as hard as I thought. I thought I will mess it up big time. I figured if it looks really bad, I can take her to the groomers to fix it. I say try it out yourself. You might be surprised that you can do it too! Let me know if you do. I can share what I did. *



allheart said:


> Oh dear me, either way your baby is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And not only that, but you did an amazing job!!!! Honestly, oh heavens, she is just adorable!!!!


*Thank you. Your babies are precious too!*



babycake7 said:


> She is just adorable either way but I am definitely a sucker for the puppy cut. She looks like a little toy. Squish. Squish.


*Thank you. Some of my friends made the same comment. Because she is sooooo tiny, people say she literally looks like a stuffed animal!*


----------

